# ABS Repair



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

First ever ABS repair. The drain line is from the tub. When home owner used this tub, it leaked on the people below.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Any glue.. AT ALL ?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> First ever ABS repair. The drain line is from the tub. When home owner used this tub, it leaked on the people below.


Oops, someone forgot that one


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Cal said:


> Any glue.. AT ALL ?


 






I don't know. That ABS drain line wasn't attached to the hub of the fitting ( I assume the fitting behind the floor joist is a 4x2 combo. Or maybe a santee with a side inlet) The fitting may have been dry-fitted all these years. Condo was built in 1985.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was replacing the bathtub (My mom's place) anyway, and after I got the tub out, the ABS waste arm for the tub was flopping around....:blink:...which prompted me to open a hole in the floor to glue the tub drain back into the fitting.

The brass waste and overflow had a corroded piece also that either was leaking or would have leaked soon.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Finished tub.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done ! Had that with PVC not long ago,, Wonder how it never leaked.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Did your mom insist that you not replace the tub/shower valve?:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Did your mom insist that you not replace the tub/shower valve?:whistling2:


 







She's selling this condo in a few months and simply wants to get it in good shape to sell. She'll be moving down to Florida to be near me and the grand kids.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Some other pictures.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Cal said:


> Any glue.. AT ALL ?


 








Speaking of ABS glue, since I never worked with ABS I don't even have any on my truck. I went to the local HD and couldn't find any ABS cement on the shelf. I found some cement that said multi-purpose cement. It was for CPVC, PVC and ABS. And yes, I drove my work truck up to NY to replace my mom's tub...:laughing:

I had offered to pay a plumber up there to do the work, but my mom started complaining that she has a son who is a plumber, why should another plumber be here, etc. etc. So, being the good son that I am, I did the work for my mom. Anything for my mom.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> She's selling this condo in a few months and simply wants to get it in good shape to sell. She'll be moving down to Florida to be near me and the grand kids.


Would sold quicker if its had safety valve !! Who would want a 2/3 handles design?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

You drove the van to NY? Your are a brave soul my friend!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Never seen fin tube under a tub


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Never seen fin tube under a tub


Why not? Helps heat the tub, within limited space on bathroom walls, tub can helps warm the room and warm feeling when u get in to it. My dad did it with his deep cast iron tub, I done a few and customers love it!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Why not? Helps heat the tub, within limited space on bathroom walls, tub can helps warm the room and warm feeling when u get in to it. My dad did it with his deep cast iron tub, I done a few and customers love it!


No, I get why, I just never seen it


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

leftoverture said:


> No protection in the tub while you were working?


 








...without a doubt I use a tub protector.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

leftoverture said:


> No protection in the tub while you were working?


 







No intro on the site you're posting on?


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

leftoverture said:


> An introduction is suggested but not required. I took the time to read the rules when I signed up.
> 
> The worst that can happen is you won't take me seriously. Bummer. I can live with that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not here to cause problems. If the lack of an introduction bothers you, then just ignore me.


Its also a courteous gesture towards fellow plumbers i hope you dont go around the jobsite acting like that, and im sure whenever your on a new job you introduce yourself to the guys your working with. Were all here to learn,help and enjoy discussions from fellow pros not to check your bona fides so how bout some courtesy tone down the rhetoric and be a professional..


----------

